

Peter Drucker - Career Moves for ages 20 to 70 (Psychology Today 1992) - kingkong
http://www.psychologytoday.com/articles/199211/career-moves-ages-20-70

======
kingkong
Drucker: I'd put off elementary school if I had my way. I am not a great
believer in school. School is primarily an institution for the perpetuation of
adolescence.

